# First time tripod buyers might want to read this.



## table1349 (Jun 14, 2017)

This is the Most Underrated Camera Gear You Own


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 20, 2017)

Not in my gear!  Several good tripods, mono-pods, and heads for me.  I also carry a weight bag to hang if I need too.  When I did more hiking in younger years, I carried a bag I could fill with rocks or dirt.  Instead of carrying a bag already full.  I used to carry aluminum, now have the carbon fiber.  Funny you get the carbon fiber for strength and weight savings.  Then turn around and hang weights from it.  They don't make as much noise though in nature.  I have not actually looked at any new ones in 10 years I bet.  Like the ones I have.


----------

